# Catch Em while they're still around



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

Some of you may have already seen or heard of this somewhat disturbing article. Black bass are becoming feminized due to endocrine disruptors in sewage outflow, hence a presumed reduction in reproduction rates. Here's the link.

http://www3.signonsandiego.com/stories/2009/sep/14/us-sci-intersex-fish-091409/


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Metro-sexual fish........not the fish too whats happening with thtis country!!!!!!!!


no just kidding that sucks I hope they finds a way to stop it before it starts to affect other fishes if it hasn't already


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

Yet a little more info. The bottom line: intersex bass = bad news!

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/09/090914172648.htm


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Is the cuyahoga river connected to any of these contaminated water ways? I mean, is there any metro-sexual fish in the hoga? Lord I hope not!!!


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

Been hearing about this more and more in recent months. I have also heard before that this can also occur naturally in populations that have too many males or females to be successful. It would be interesting to try and see if they can actually say for sure that it is drugs in rivers doing this or if the population is really just compensating for lack of enough males or females.


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

Intersex fish, however, are an altogether different issue to sex reversal in fish. The latter, the natural process, results in a reproductively functional animal; the former is evidently artificially induced and results in sterility.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

This issue has been around for years. Here's a thread where miyot tried to have a discussion on endocrine distruptors two years ago.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=86701&highlight=endocrine

It's not just a pharmaceutical medication issue. There are many other compounds like alkylpenol ethoxlates that have similiar issues.
These are used in your typical household cleaners, metalworking fluids, etc.....


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

Indeed: pharmaceuticals in urban places, hormones and endocrine disrupting pesticides in agricultural use, various other endocrine disruptors ad nauseam...


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

Damn global warming strikes again!


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

This has got to be Terrell Owens fault...everything else is!


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thick Rick said:


> This has got to be Terrell Owens fault...everything else is!



You mean Ocho-Uno?


----------

